# Looking for a club near savannah



## Dog Chaser (Mar 13, 2011)

Just moved back to the area. I was raised hunting up in effingham and would love to be able to take my son to the woods just like my grandpa took me. Does Any one have any leads on some clubs around SE Ga that may be looking for a good member? 
My preference would be effingham county, but I am open to driving a little to be in a good club.


----------



## Scottshow (Mar 14, 2011)

Dog hunting club established over 70 years ago looking for members over 5000 acres plentiful deer, turkey, hog large camp house with every amenity including dog pens, over 54 beds, ice, washer, dryer, full kitchen and heat $1,900.00 per year. Also turkey hunts now available season $500.00 or $75 per day.Questions contact Keith @ 229-891-4641 Location is in Liberty Co.


----------



## Dog Chaser (Mar 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Rabbitchaser (Mar 20, 2011)

we have a small club about an hour away,still hunting only, give me a call if interested, 912-237-5352


----------



## lokeller (Mar 21, 2011)

Got a nice club between Sylvania and Millen, probably about an hour from Effingham County.  Stand hunting only, no dogs.  Great deer, turkey and small game hunting, 3 ponds full of fish, and super facilities.  My 10-yr old grandson loves it.  $1000/yr.  

Here's a web site with info:  http://huntbigcypress.info.  Pls call me if interested -  Lamar Keller (912) 224-5645.  Thx-


----------



## Dog Chaser (Mar 22, 2011)

I actually live in Savannah. Millen might be stretching it a bit for me. Thanks for the reply though. 
Ohh, and by the way, the website looks really good.


----------



## mossberg500 (Mar 22, 2011)

*johnson county*

we have 1300 acres in johnson county needing 2 members


----------

